
A List Of Startups Goldman Sachs Thinks Will Most Likely IPO - sahillavingia
http://techcrunch.com/2011/12/03/a-list-of-startups-goldman-sachs-thinks-will-most-likely-ipo/
======
daeken
To me, this seems like a self-fulfilling prophecy. Sure, a startup has to do
_something_ in the market to allow moving forward to the IPO stage, but if one
of the major underwriters for IPOs says "hey guys, I think you're likely to
IPO in the future" to each of these startups, it's going to plant "hey, maybe
it makes sense for us to IPO -- GS says we should!" in their heads.

That's not to say this is necessarily a bad thing, but it definitely doesn't
say much about their ability to predict future IPOs.

------
igorgue
A safe bet would be most of them are more likely to be acquired than IPO (not
including Zillow because of: <http://www.google.com/finance?q=zillow>)

UPDATE: They removed Zillow... oh Techcrunch.

------
JonnieCache
Somehow I don't think this would be on TC unless goldman wanted it that way.
I'm fairly sure Goldman Sachs can keep secrets when they need to.

------
pandemicsyn
Zillow? Zillow's already public. I see a lot of careful work and research went
into that list.

------
boyter
Nice to see things like Polyvore in the mix. It's easy to forget that there is
a huge market for women which is totally under-represented in the general
start up community. I believe there will be a gold rush catering towards this
market in the future.

Heck even being slightly aware of it I can only name three, Door121, Polyvore
and 99dresses.

~~~
marquis
Is the women's market limited to clothing and jewelry? You might also say the
same about the men's clothing and jewelry market: not so many start-ups on
those either.

~~~
orky56
Trunk Club is on the list and that's a personalized clothing site for men.
It's probably the youngest of all the clothing sites on the list, which makes
sense since it's the first one to successfully tap the men-only demographic.

------
conorgil145
I was surprised to see Uber on this list. I just won some credits to Uber and
they informed me that they are still in beta so the wait times could be a bit
longer than expected as they smooth things out. This is for Uber service in DC
so maybe they are already well established in San Francisco, Chicago, and
Boston and I am just unfamiliar?

How large is Uber? Is it really likely that Uber will IPO?

------
adrianwaj
Travel and touring is a huge area - why Gogobot above the others? Friends in
high places? What's the criteria?

Interesting its Crunchbase entry doesn't have a competitors pane:
<http://www.crunchbase.com/company/gogobot>

------
iradik
I would have loved to known Goldman's #1 pick or top 10; instead we're given
an alphabetically ordered laundry list of 32 startups.

This is just Goldman boosting everyone's ego.

------
tszming
If Quora can go public.. why not stackoverflow/stackexchange?

~~~
accountoftheday
because, strangely enough, echo chambers of intellectually minded elites
trying to impress each other are eminently more monetizeable than a pocket
protector wielding sysadmin nerdcabal.

------
yumraj
Quora!! oh comeon...

~~~
leak
same.exact.reaction

------
TheRealmccoy
It's so hilarious that people still tend to believe what GoldMan Sachs has to
predict... By Gosh!!!

------
vaksel
seems like there is a huge amount of deal of the day type sites on there(i.e.
fashion/jewelery etc).

I dunno, I just don't see something like that IPOing...those sites are more
likely to just sell to one of the big retailers in their space....or just stay
private

------
csmt
how come foursquare and twitter were not there in the list?

~~~
untog
I would imagine (and clearly, I'm not an IPO underwriter) that it might have
something to do with proving they have a stable, profitable model. Twitter is
finally on the way there with their ads, less sure about Foursquare.

Companies like Uber and AirBnb already have their business models mapped out,
so even though they are orders of magnitude smaller, they are more attractive
to IPO underwriters.

~~~
justincormack
And Quora has its business model mapped out?

~~~
accountoftheday
1\. traction 2\. ... 3\. PROFIT!

